# Havocs or Crossbows?



## kroush (Jan 4, 2005)

Another good choice is the BD Ethic, which is very similar in construction and "feel" to the Havoc but with more versatile dimensions. I used the Havoc as my main ski last year, but have been skiing the Ethic quite a bit since Spring and like its versatility. It is symmetrical, unlike the Crossbow, and will outski it in most conditions.


----------



## Jon514d (Aug 24, 2004)

So what are the draw backs on the Havoc?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I can't comment on the skis. I ski an AT set up on Seth Pistols and Pocket Rockets and love both for touring and fat days in bounds. I will say that I use the freerides exclusively and love them. The touring is smooth and easy to use. They are not that heavy and the din setting is really useful. I love to huck cliffs and have found the Freerides to be up to snuff. I even used this set up in the park this weekend at CB after the Headwall got skied off. If you like skiing aggressively and airing I don't know why you would go with the express. I am 6' and 170lbs.


----------



## kroush (Jan 4, 2005)

They only drawback on the Havocs are that they are pretty beefy for a powder ski and with your weight you might want to consider a shorter length. I weigh 195 and ski the 183cm.


----------



## stevenvaughan (Nov 28, 2021)

The BD Ethic, which is extremely similar in structure and "feel" to the Havoc but has more adaptable dimensions, is another good option. Last year, I skied the Havoc as my main ski, but I've been skiing the Ethic a lot since Spring and enjoy its versatility. like the Crossbow, it is symmetrical and will outski it in most conditions. types of bows


----------

